# what is your mean main media.....?



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I have a ton of CD's and enjoy the ease of operation. I love the spontaneous mixing of NPR stereo FM (I have a super tuner [Technics ST 9030]).......Now that I have a great reversing cassette player (TASCAM 112R MKII) I have been rediscovering the joys of tape,

The thrift shops are loaded with discarded, pr-recorded classical cassettes at budget prices.....many new in wrapers. At 25 cents a whack there is not a lot of gamble in branching off in different directions and varied composers and artists. I'm loving it and can get a full hour of listening from each tape.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

Before I got my first CD player, I listened to lots tape recordings. However, I have not listened to an audio tape.

My main media is CD.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a CD guy. As I'm pretty young (eighteen), I've often been tempted to switch to computer media, but there's something about the tactile experience of playing a CD that always brings me back to the discs.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Computer for me. I grew up listening to scratchy vinyl and was overjoyed when CDs came out. I did miss being able to browse the wonderful album cover art without a magnifying glass, but the clear sound makes up for it. 

Almost as bad as the pops and scratches on vinyl is the hiss of tapes. Dolby helps but it's still there. 

For me, the computer is the most convenient. It sounds almost as good as a CD and I never have to search for anything. Every piece of music I have is loaded on a computer dedicated to playing music. With consistent file naming conventions it's very easy to track down exactly what I want to hear in an instant. And the use of play lists can add a nice random element so I can hear chamber pieces for instance at random and yet not mix them with loud crashing symphonies if I'm not in the mood. 

I don't think it will be long before our playback devices will try to read how we are feeling and play something that fits our moods. This is not far fetched at all as Tivo already does something like this for television shows, often with hilarious results though.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I collect CD's as I like having the artwork/booklets but I dont play them very often! (I have most of my classical collection stored on an iPod through which I do most of my listening)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I have CDs, Tapes (dolby b,c and s) Vinyls and 78s, only hear music on the computer when I edit, have mp3 for emergencies, 95% of my listening is through my main HiFi set up. also did a bit of recording from the radio onto vcr tapes which turned out pretty good.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a CD collector, but I transfer a lot of my collection over to mp3 format and put them on my iPods. I only do this for convenience, because if I go out and go to the library I can bring one of the iPods with me.

But I would say that the CD is my main media and will continue to be. I also have transferred a good bit over to MD, which is another very good medium.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

a mixture of CD's and digital downloads.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I also have transferred a good bit over to MD, which is another very good medium.


OK, What is MD? am I going to regret asking ?


----------

